# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  دریافت مختصات نقطه لمس شده و دریافت کد رنگ

## kolibri

سلام.نیاز به دریافت مختصات X , Y محل لمس کاربر رو دارم.همچنین می خوام کاربر هر نقطه ای رو لمس می کنه، کد رنگ اون نقطه رو بگیرم.ممنون می شوم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------

